# 10.3 wks pregnant and white stringy discharge



## emmalouise (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi, I am so worried. I have just been to the toilet (for a wee) and when I wiped myself there was this long piece of white stringy discharge. It was rather jelly like which you could extend from your finger to your thumb. Sorry for the grafic discription but I want to try and explain as best as I can.

Could this be my cervical plug or am I worrying about nothing

Please help

Emma x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's fine, your discharge increases at different stages of pregnancy, so this is just one of those times.  Your mucus plug won't yet have formed.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## emmalouise (Apr 19, 2004)

Thankyou so much for your reply. I have been so worried and will try and relax now.

Thanks again  

Emma x


----------

